# Teach me how to fish DEEP?



## fender66 (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay guys...not sure how many of you read my report on the last 3 days, but that's not really important. I learned a lot, some of which is that I need to learn more. Here is my first "teach me" post.

Here is the scenario that I was in: (We didn't travel the entire lake so scouting further may answer some of my question...nonetheless....)

I was fishing a beautiful lake yesterday that was very, very, deep. 15 yards off the bank, the water was 20-40 foot deep. (Crappie were everywhere and that's primarily what we were after) I did however want to fish for LM BASS too, but didn't have any luck so stuck to crappie primarily.

If I was anywhere around 50+ yards off the bank, I was in 40-60 foot water. There was no shallow water to be found anywhere.

*How do you fish for Largemouth in waters like that?*

Teach me please.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 19, 2010)

heavy jig or worm with heavy bullet weight.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 19, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> heavy jig or worm with heavy bullet weight.



Reeeeeally???? It's that simple?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 19, 2010)

I rarely see LMB caught in water that deep - but if they are there drop shot or jigging spoon.

You need light line and lots of weight and a very sensitive rod to work anything over 30 feet down


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 19, 2010)

fender66 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > heavy jig or worm with heavy bullet weight.
> ...




Yes, but I agree with Capt. Ahab's comment. I wuoldn't fish for largemouth bass in 50+ feet of water. However, I would fish for smallies in water that deep and I would use a heavy jig with a craw trailer or a tube on a heavy tube jig.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 19, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > BaitCaster said:
> ...



Hang it from the side...or cast and retrieve? I love SM fishing...but never done it in a lake.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> I rarely see LMB caught in water that deep - but if they are there drop shot or jigging spoon.
> 
> You need light line and lots of weight and a very sensitive rod to work anything over 30 feet down




This....If the lake has spots they will be in the deeper waters.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 19, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Hang it from the side...or cast and retrieve? I love SM fishing...but never done it in a lake.



I would cast toward the shallower water and retrieve toward the deeper water. Smallies will hold in the transitional depths. Another good technique is drop-shotting, which is a vertical presentation. Lots of guys fish for smallies in deeper water with drop shot rigs. Deep structure, like sunken islands are good places to use jigs or drop shots.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 19, 2010)

:twisted: I fish a sandwash that has 40'+ depths. A weighted worm/tube or jig usually works for me. Deep diving cranks around sunken islands. If you are a dropshot guy you should have no problem catching bass that deep.


----------

